# 5 word story



## grooski

Ok im going to start this cool story.  You just put five words or less that would make that story go along.  (example) i was walking along...(then another person would connect)(different person)...when i got hit...(different person)...etc.

  Lets try and make it go forever.



   ....There once was a man...


----------



## grooski

...who was a hobo...


----------



## hobbes28

...and liked to eat from...


----------



## Luminosity

expensive restaurants garbage bins.


----------



## photobug

Except from French restaurants, because


----------



## molested_cow

photobug said:
			
		

> Except from French restaurants, because



... by the time they come....


----------



## nomotiv4all

...out of the kitchen with...


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

... the moldy, stinky, tasty cheese...


----------



## photogoddess

that always made him puke.


----------



## Mitica100

He also likes to drink...


----------



## photogoddess

pink lemonade spiked with vodka...


----------



## Karalee

But the next morning he....


----------



## photogoddess

woke up on Gay St. ....


----------



## Mitica100

checked himself into a close


----------



## photogoddess

bath house where he...


----------



## Karalee

was looking to get a....


----------



## photogoddess

bath. What else did you think?...


----------



## Mitica100

saw a couple of dirty


----------



## photogoddess

dogs. Waiting for a bone...


----------



## Mitica100

to chew on.  But none


----------



## photogoddess

were given to the poor dogs.


----------



## photogoddess

Then Lumi & Manda came on by.........


----------



## molested_cow

.... they looked at him, then...


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

... laughed until they peed themselves...


----------



## Luminosity

because the hobo was really......







(I cant believe you made Manda and I pee our pants  :LOL: ! )


----------



## manda

MD in disguise to lure....


----------



## Luminosity

disgraced former nuns who like


----------



## Karalee

to be a little freaky....


----------



## Luminosity

with handcuffs , priests and strange .......


----------



## Osmer_Toby

wierdly convoluted rubber implements.  Obviously,


----------



## Karalee

"hobos" dont carry those, so...


----------



## hobbes28

from his pocket, he took out...


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

a battery powered, fully articulated...


----------



## Luminosity

'pen' spy-phone and dialled ....


----------



## airgunr

his sister in Argentina.


----------



## havoc

Who is a slutty transvestite,


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

with a fondness for chocolate...


----------



## photogoddess

and jello baths while playing


----------



## Karalee

the harmonica. His sister said


----------



## Osmer_Toby

her harmonica needed tuning, would


----------



## hobbes28

md be the person who...


----------



## MDowdey

could tune my instrument like...




md


----------



## Corry

...no other ever could? She...


----------



## MDowdey

said hell yes and began...




md


----------



## Corry

...to blow through the holes....


----------



## MDowdey

of the beautful delicate, soft...



md


----------



## havoc

Harmonica, but really it was his.


----------



## MDowdey

so he walked away embarrassed...


md


----------



## Karalee

as hell and went to....


----------



## MDowdey

get some chinese food and...




md


----------



## Karalee

duct tape to fix his


----------



## MDowdey

trusty, yet very old favorite...



md


----------



## Karalee

boat. So he could travel...


----------



## MDowdey

to montana and pick up..



md


----------



## Karalee

Batteries! But first he thought...


----------



## photogoddess

I really need to get....


----------



## molested_cow

a set of propeller but...


----------



## MDowdey

first, ill have a taco...




md


----------



## molested_cow

because the chinese food was...


----------



## MDowdey

tasting like it had MSG..



md


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

and gave him really bad...


----------



## Luminosity

gas. He didnt want to....


----------



## MDowdey

crap, but he knew he...


md


----------



## havoc

wanted to blow up the toilet.


----------



## MDowdey

so he laid some paper...



md


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

and some large sandbags around...


----------



## photogoddess

and started to explode wildly...


----------



## molested_cow

but the sand bag didn't...


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

... contain the violent, messy eruption...


----------



## molested_cow

... of hot, steamy, wet, lumpy....


----------



## Corry

....smelly, liquified, brown, ..


----------



## Karalee

Shite. He then realised that


----------



## Goofup

the video camera was still on


----------



## Karalee

but didnt care, instead he


----------



## airgunr

Put on his rubber gloves


----------



## nomotiv4all

and his full body condom


----------



## airgunr

Along with the hip waders,


----------



## Mitica100

then he tried to roll


----------



## hobbes28

a fat, freshly picked, jamaican...


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

monkey nuggets in cream sauce...


----------



## molested_cow

along with freshly prepared....


----------



## aggiezach

Algerian goats. Then all of....


----------



## Karalee

a sudden it started to...


----------



## Corry

scream. The goat was not...


----------



## captain-spanky

a goat, but something much....


----------



## graigdavis

worse, it was Fifi. So...


----------



## captain-spanky

he opened the lubricant and...


----------



## Corry

slathered it all over the


----------



## captain-spanky

green and sometimes quite pungent,


----------



## Corry

creature we all love so...


----------



## airgunr

but strangly attractive to him.


----------



## photogoddess

He gently laid Fifi across.........


----------



## Karalee

his knee, and began to...


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

spank him gently but firmly....


----------



## molested_cow

with such force and precision....


----------



## hobbes28

that his cheeks sounded like...


----------



## havoc

A snare drum beckoning his hard


----------



## airgunr

yet supple and round


----------



## Karalee

drumsticks. But he resisted the


----------



## photogoddess

urge to continue paddling Fifi.........


----------



## MDowdey

until he could find some....



md


----------



## photogoddess

handcuffs. Which he would use....


----------



## Karalee

on himself, while Fifi began


----------



## hobbes28

to sniff on his own...


----------



## MDowdey

crotch, then out of nowhere...



md


----------



## grooski

....the crotch queen appeared....


----------



## Karalee

and used her magic wand


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

to turn Fifi into a


----------



## MDowdey

raving nymphomaniac who liked to...





md


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

fornicate wildly with chocolate covered


----------



## airgunr

Bananas, Crisco, 2 D Cell batteries and


----------



## MDowdey

a pitcher of sweet tea...



md


----------



## Karalee

with lemons. It made Fifi


----------



## MDowdey

horny to the point of...





md


----------



## Karalee

combustion, but it dididnt matter


----------



## Luminosity

to MD because he preferred .....


----------



## hobbes28

when they don't make a...


----------



## photogoddess

movement or sound. Just like....


----------



## hobbes28

the goats back at home...


----------



## havoc

Dreaming of Quadroplegic women MD...


----------



## airgunr

opened the can of crisco

(you know we all are going to need therapy after this thread.....)


----------



## molested_cow

but realised that she needs...


----------



## Karalee

a hug, cos sometimes we


----------



## MDowdey

need to press our boobs...



md


----------



## Karalee

against each other for fun


----------



## hobbes28

while we wrestle in the...


----------



## Corry

baby oil.  This is good...


----------



## Shutterbug

Pie MD thought. Too bad...


----------



## MDowdey

its not apple pie....but..


md


----------



## Karalee

Cherries are always good to


----------



## MDowdey

eat and steal from little..




md


p.s. :::walks straight to hell::::


----------



## hobbes28

trees growing in the neighbor's...


----------



## Shutterbug

Snake Pen. The snakes were...


----------



## hobbes28

licking each other feverishly in...


----------



## airgunr

a large vat of


----------



## Corry

melted lard. They slithered around...


----------



## Karalee

venom, but lucky it wasnt


----------



## Mitica100

too venomous for them, otherwise...

(Chase, I think someone should gather everything here and post it once it's declared finished)


----------



## airgunr

their skin would get all wrinkly.

(who's going to delare it at an end......?)


----------



## Corry

And that's just gross.  So...


----------



## molested_cow

they went to see a...


----------



## havoc

3 breasted prostitute who gagged...


----------



## Corry

them and bound thier arms...


----------



## Karalee

with chains to the long....


----------



## photogoddess

table in the dining room.........


----------



## Darfion

where a naked priest showed


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

them his holy spirit and...


----------



## airgunr

proceded to sacrifice a virgin.


----------



## Luminosity

This virgin had been hard...


----------



## Corry

at work keeping her chastitiy...


----------



## hobbes28

from being roughly violated by...


----------



## Karalee

wild, begging nymphomaniac nuns, who


----------



## airgunr

threaten to turn them over to the priest.

(at least I'm increasing my posting count!)


----------



## molested_cow

airgunr said:
			
		

> threaten to turn them over to the priest.
> 
> (at least I'm increasing my posting count!)



YOU BROKE THE RULE!!!!!


----------



## havoc

Who wanted to have ritual sex....


----------



## Darfion

eight times a day in


----------



## Goofup

a tub of Jello because


----------



## havoc

The squishiness felt like cool...


----------



## grooski

....like cool crisco between my....


----------



## Psychodoughb0y

...dirty leapord skin crotchless knickers...


----------



## airgunr

after a wedgie.


----------



## hobbes28

So then the virgin went...


----------



## Goofup

on a long drive to


----------



## Darfion

Scotland, where a bearded lady...


----------



## Karalee

From France, approached him to


----------



## Corry

give him a nice, long...


----------



## molested_cow

... thick, hairy, massive and overwhelmingly...


----------



## grooski

....big beer....


----------



## havoc

Which he sucked down....


----------



## colin

Then promptly vomited back up


----------



## molested_cow

through the tight yet soft....


----------



## vonnagy

swedish...


----------



## airgunr

Fleece.


----------



## Goofup

Undaunted, he quickly grabbed his


----------



## Karalee

spiffy pen phone and called...


----------



## Goofup

Big Bertha, who was just


----------



## hobbes28

around the corner selling her...


----------



## Goofup

recently signed autographed pictures of


----------



## Luminosity

Big Mike sittin on the ......


----------



## photogoddess

throne. Wearing his Superman t-shirt.......


----------



## Luminosity

and picking his left nostril


----------



## Karalee

wondering if he could find


----------



## Luminosity

lunch. He wondered if Goddess ....




( giggles @ Kara babe  )


----------



## Karalee

would be kind enough to


----------



## photogoddess

drop her robe to the.........


----------



## Karalee

floor and swiftly bend to


----------



## Corry

tie his shoes...


----------



## Goofup

but Goddess was too busy


----------



## Luminosity

slipping into her leather ...


----------



## airgunr

thighs to give him


----------



## aggiezach

A nice little Kiwi to...


P.S. Lumi I love the quote in your profile. I'm a huge D.A. fan!


----------



## Artemis

Eat, and this displeased him


----------



## Corry

to no end. So he...


----------



## hobbes28

pulled out his whip and...


----------



## photogoddess

began to flog himself wildly...


----------



## Karalee

so much that he thought


----------



## photogoddess

he might go insane from....


----------



## aggiezach

boredom. He then wondered why


----------



## Karalee

his whip wasnt giving pleasure


----------



## Luminosity

like it usually did. He 





P.S Thanks Aggs , gotta love Adams !


----------



## Goofup

called up Luminosity and said


----------



## Corry

"Won't you come assisist me...


----------



## aggiezach

and of course she said...


----------



## Artemis

"Get away you freak!"


----------



## Luminosity

....jokingly.  "I switched your whip ....."


----------



## Goofup

"... for a pink electric mixer..."


----------



## Artemis

"..do you like it?..."


----------



## molested_cow

" No wonder it felt like...."


----------



## Karalee

a different kind of whipping


----------



## airgunr

Now that you started, won't you


----------



## aggiezach

please, please, please, please, keep...


----------



## molested_cow

your voice down while I....


----------



## Artemis

Whip more


----------



## Corry

and whip it good...


----------



## hobbes28

like a monkey does to...


----------



## Artemis

Relax himself after a long


----------



## Karalee

day watching all of the


----------



## Artemis

Other monkeys attack humans


----------



## molested_cow

for the sake of their


----------



## Artemis

Hair..which they find hard


----------



## hobbes28

to get out of their...


----------



## Karalee

teeth without toothpicks, so instead


----------



## Artemis

They pull their teath out...


----------



## hobbes28

and make weapons to kill...


----------



## Artemis

The rival monkeys, which...


----------



## molested_cow

doesn't really concern humans, but


----------



## hobbes28

except for the ones who...


----------



## molested_cow

are just as hairy as


----------



## Luminosity

King Monkey's butt .....he


----------



## Goofup

which, in the dark, reminds


----------



## hobbes28

me of my first wife, ....


----------



## Corry

hairy on the outside, cream...


----------



## Artemis

For a brain...


----------



## airgunr

although she did have other


----------



## Goofup

attrubutes like these two huge


----------



## aggiezach

elbows that could take down...


----------



## Artemis

A house if she wasnt...


----------



## Karalee

careful in the shower, but


----------



## hobbes28

she is clumsy so sometimes...


----------



## Artemis

They srap her to the...


----------



## Goofup

bumper just for fun and


----------



## Artemis

it rarely ended well because...


----------



## Goofup

whenever we hit a mud puddle


----------



## Artemis

The bumper fell of, causing...


----------



## Goofup

causing Photogoddess to swerve into


----------



## Artemis

Goofups car...


----------



## Goofup

which bounced off a cop car


----------



## Artemis

Thus ending in a total...


----------



## airgunr

pile of steaming


----------



## photogoddess

twisted metal with


----------



## Karalee

oil and fuel leaking from


----------



## Goofup

every orifice, so we walked


----------



## Artemis

To the car dealer down...


----------



## Karalee

the way and asked if


----------



## Goofup

he'd heard of a bar


----------



## Artemis

Called TheBarWithTheShortestNameInTheWorld, ONlyTwoWords bar


----------



## Goofup

where all the drunk photograhers


----------



## Artemis

Get their weapons to take...


----------



## airgunr

shots at all the


----------



## Corry

prostitutes hanging around outside of...


----------



## Artemis

The hospital nearby, they waited


----------



## molested_cow

for their latest test reports...


----------



## Goofup

on pills that can enlarge


----------



## Corry

thier nipples.  They thought that...


----------



## Artemis

This would make them different...


----------



## airgunr

yet still give them flotation in


----------



## Artemis

case the hopital toilets flooded


----------



## Corry

and they had to swim...


----------



## Artemis

to the nearest car dealer


----------



## Goofup

Meanwhile, in a darkroom nearby


----------



## Luminosity

Terri was hard at work ....


----------



## Alison

cropping and enlarging her big


----------



## airgunr

photo of a latex


----------



## danalec99

while her VW beatle...


----------



## Karalee

Sat waiting for her to


----------



## hobbes28

wash it like the dirty...


----------



## Goofup

bug it was, so then


----------



## Artemis

The weather changed, and it...


----------



## Corry

began to thunder and pour...


----------



## Karalee

like it is right now :roll:


----------



## Artemis

And everyone was scared because...


----------



## airgunr

they had no door or clothes.


----------



## danalec99

And that was the moment...


----------



## Corry

that they all realized they...


----------



## fadingaway1986

were all gay.


----------



## danalec99

and happy and joyful


----------



## airgunr

as well as Squeeky Clean!


----------



## Corry

Which is a good thing...


----------



## Artemis

because you should always be...


----------



## Corry

clean, and remember to wear...


----------



## Artemis

pants, because if you dont....


----------



## Corry

everyone will laugh at you...


----------



## mentos_007

...or will fall in love ...


----------



## Corry

with the thought of ridiculing...


----------



## Artemis

you in front of a...


----------



## Corry

large, evil mass of people...


----------



## Artemis

and allow them to do...


----------



## Corry

sick and twisted things to...


----------



## mentos_007

your nacked parts of body...


----------



## airgunr

But I digress, it seems


----------



## Artemis

rather over the top for...


----------



## Nikon Fan

(thanks for digging this up Corry)!!!  

people you don't know to...


----------



## Corry

dump gasoline on you and...


----------



## havoc

My name is..... Tater Salad


----------



## Artemis

I got that name because...


----------



## Nikon Fan

I always put potatos in


----------



## Hertz van Rental

...my underpants but then I....


----------



## John Orrell

...have strange sex fetishes, like...


----------



## Hertz van Rental

...putting poatoes in my underpants.


----------



## errant_star

That's not the worst though ...


----------



## Corry

...you would not believe the..


----------



## Nikon Fan

the things I put in ...


----------



## treehuggerhikerboy

my girlfriend's underpants, like yesterday


----------



## Hertz van Rental

I got five big bananas


----------



## Artemis

In there and she didnt...


----------



## Hertz van Rental

...mind in the least because....


----------



## Artemis

she, like me, liked potatoes...


----------



## Hertz van Rental

But she confuses bananas with potatoes


----------



## Artemis

But who doesnt confuse bannanas...


----------



## Hertz van Rental

...with other phallic items like....


----------



## Artemis

apples...oranges...snips...snails...puppy-


----------



## Hertz van Rental

snookums and such odd things


----------



## mygrain

like green jello and grits.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

But grit made her itch


----------



## mygrain

That crabby ole mean-ass b#tch!!!


----------



## Artemis

So I told her I...


----------



## Hertz van Rental

would scratch it for her


----------



## mygrain

but then i thought that


----------



## Hertz van Rental

I might get grit under...


----------



## Artemis

my arms, so I concluded


----------



## Hertz van Rental

that it wasn't worth it.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

The (absolute and utter) End


----------



## lostprophet

or is it? I wonder


----------



## Corry

who is going to be


----------



## NavyJelly

waiting for me when I


----------



## Mainiac

finally get back from the


----------



## Antarctican

clinic where I received treatment


----------



## Mainiac

for my overactive imagination which


----------



## Antarctican

required very heavy doses of


----------



## Icon72

kool aid and massaging of


----------



## Antarctican

my ******* and ********. Then


----------



## NavyJelly

once the buzzing had stopped


----------



## Antarctican

I (huh?! did you say buzzing??!!)


----------



## Icon72

^ Thread killer.


----------



## BoblyBill

I wish this story would


----------



## shorty6049

end so I could go


----------



## Icon72

do more constructive things with


----------



## Antarctican

the penguins and otters I


----------



## Mainiac

ran over on my way


----------



## Antarctican

to Kylie Minogue's place. She


----------



## Icon72

made a delicious otter penguin


----------



## Antarctican

stew she served to Lostprophet


----------



## Mainiac

and suddenly a giant orange


----------



## Antarctican

gloved hand reached up and


----------



## Jim Gratiot

told her to shut up!


----------



## Icon72

But she didn't shut up


----------



## Antarctican

thankfully, because just then Elvis


----------



## duncanp

admitted he really died, millions


----------



## Ockie

of fans are convinced that


----------



## Antarctican

aliens abducted him. A probe


----------



## Icon72

might have been painful but


----------



## Don Simon

not as painful as a


----------



## Jzero

A tooth extracted in the


----------



## Don Simon

arctic tundra, which is where


----------



## Jzero

his dentist resides and practices


----------



## Don Simon

the dark art known as


----------



## Jzero

pillow embroidery, which is why


----------



## Ockie

penguins are in danger of


----------



## Antarctican

losing on American Idol to


----------



## Ockie

the great and famous family


----------



## Mainiac

who only last year was


----------



## Antarctican

banned from TPF for their


----------



## wesd

while smokeing a blunt


----------



## Ockie

and not being able to


----------



## Antarctican

dance the hokey-pokey while


----------



## HASHASHIN

spinning themselves around, and that's


----------



## Rayna'

when they fell into the


----------



## NavyJelly

deepest drug induced sleep that


----------



## Mainiac

only frogs are known to


----------



## Rayna'

do this but I like


----------



## Icon72

it too sometimes. I know


----------



## Ockie

that it is not always


----------



## Icon72

the best idea but I


----------



## Antarctican

was never convicted so can


----------



## Don Simon

still become the President of


----------



## Rayna'

the pie company although she


----------



## Ockie

will never allow me to


----------



## Antarctican

make an Oreo cream pie


----------



## Ockie

unless I can convince my


----------



## Rayna'

my dog to sit I


----------



## Mainiac

will never get to the


----------



## Antarctican

strippercise class on time. It's


----------



## Rayna'

good for you and your


----------



## Mainiac

frog that I don't come


----------



## Rayna'

to the circus tonight and


----------



## Ockie

even better if I manage


----------



## Icon72

to make it to your


----------



## Rayna'

party then we could do


----------



## Mainiac

that strange dance I learned


----------



## Icon72

while on holiday in Guam*.*


----------



## Don Simon

This reminds me of the


----------



## Rayna'

time Snoopy was on tv


----------



## BoblyBill

and he took a picture


----------



## Icon72

of Linus smoking some crack


----------



## Mainiac

but just then his camera


----------



## HASHASHIN

was hit by a meteorite


----------



## Rayna'

and he burst into flames


----------



## chris82

and turned into the pheonix


----------



## Ockie

by the almighty goddess of


----------



## Don Simon

that cheese with bits in


----------



## Icon72

the middle. Once he got


----------



## firemedic0135

.. herpes from that hooker in..


----------



## Icon72

..taiwan things were never the..


----------



## Ockie

best thing to buy because


----------



## blackdoglab

his liver wouldn't forgive her


----------

